# I?m might going on Clonazepam



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

My councilor (Whom doesn?t rate meds ?at all?) has told my GP that he thinks it?s worth a shot for me to go on a short term period (four weeks) taking Clonazepam (Klonopin in the United States and Rivotril in Europe). So I just have to have a word with my GP next week to see if he?ll put me on it.

?Happy days?

Thanks to information from both Comfortably Numb and Tigersuit, I have some idea what to expect and I?m aware it could make my DR/DP worse. Although I believe it?s worth the gamble.

May I ask who else is taking it at the moment (or if you have in the past please) and how it?s effecting you please?

Thanks guys

Darren.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

er.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

I totally agree with you. Although both my councillors (I?ve started to see the college one as well) have said I could have anxiety 24/7 with out knowing it? =S, I know that sounds daft? although If some one has something 24/7 they will slowly become normal to it. So I?ll gonna go ahead and swallow the pills from pandora's box.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

You need to take whatever drug this guy is taking and I guarantee you that your DP will cease to bother you for the rest of your life...


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

What would 4 weeks do for you? In other words, what is the desired effect that you want to establish? If he thinks anxiety will magically go away after 4 weeks of using clonazepam, he must be dreamin'.

Right now I'm taking Lorazepam on and off and I still get panicked while I'm on it which shows that it doesn't really effect what's going on with me as well as I'd like it to. Plus it makes me sleepy and un-coordinated.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Both my GP and Councillor are worried that I?ll become addicted to the stuff which is a fair assumption to make. They both agree that Clonazepam is only to be used for patients with Epilepsy which again is a fair comment to make. They really don?t know what to expect, so this is a trail run. If I recover while on it during the four week only to regain my dr/dp after coming off it, we?ll have some serious talking to do. I?ve asked to go on it to find out whether I really do have anxiety or not, which sounds stupid but I really don?t know if I do or don?t. I have don?t have the classes fight or flight response you see, so it could only be a type of anxiety which is 24/7.

I see Lorazwpam is another type of Benzodiazepines. There?s quite a few to pick from:

Adinazolam ? Alprazolam ? Bentazepam ? Bromazepam ? Brotizolam ? Camazepam ? Chlordiazepoxide ? Cinolazepam ? Clobazam ? Clonazepam ? Clorazepate ? Clotiazepam ? Cloxazolam ? Cyprazepam ? Diazepam ? Doxefazepam ? Estazolam ? Ethyl loflazepate ? Etizolam ? Fludiazepam ? Flumazenil ? Flunitrazepam ? Flurazepam ? Flutazolam ? Flutoprazepam ? Gidazepam ? Halazepam ? Haloxazolam ? Ketazolam ? Loprazolam ? Lorazepam ? Lormetazepam ? Medazepam ? Mexazolam ? Midazolam ? Nimetazepam ? Nitrazepam ? Nordazepam ? Oxazepam ? Oxazolam ? Phenazepam ? Pinazepam ? Prazepam ? Quazepam ? Ro15-4513 ? Temazepam ? Tetrazepam ? Tofisopam ? Triazolam ? Zolazepam

Choices? choices.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i agree what is the point in taking it for 4 weeks ... better to not touch it at all imo


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Again... If it works for during the four weeks (it's not an SSRI which can take weeks to work. It works quickly) I will discuss whether I want to carry on taking it or whether I wish to try a lesser anti anxiety med. This is all due to how addicted it is.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Hey D,

I was put on benzo's to see if it was anxiety that was causing all of the physical symptoms I was getting. The plan was to go on it for a week.
I am still taking them and that was about 18 months ago :roll:

Just be careful pal, you have been told this numerous times but I am living proof that they are extremely addictive, even within 4 weeks.

And trying to give them up is pure hell :evil:

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Hello there Chief.

Thank you for your warning. I do need to hear it because I?m not taking the negative out come very serious? although that?s due to me being that fu*king fed up of DR/DP I don?t give a monkey red raw arse any more?

I really don?t believe I could become addicted to it? so it would seem I?m to learn the hard way.

We might be able to relate even more so in the near future Greg.

Darren.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

[quote name="Dreamland"]You need to take whatever drug this guy is taking and I guarantee you that your DP will cease to bother you for the rest of your life...

that would be heroin and keith has stated that its the worst drug hes ever taken in his life...... i think now he sticks to alcohol and weed


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Tigersuit said:


> jc said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamland said:
> ...


oh for sure, i know he was joking im just trying to show my knowledge in all things rock n roll :wink:


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Does Keith look wasted and out of it in this clip or what? Too funny how some of us want to get back to reality but Keith was the polar opposite by trying to escape reality.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I dunno about heroin but morphine and all other opiates are rather nice lol.

Darren for some stupid reason i think clonazepam is only approved to treat epilepsy in the UK. It's approved to treat epilepsy and anxiety in north america.

All benzos have common effect's but some have stronger anti-anxiety or anti-seizure effect's then others. They also differ in potency, how long they last, and in there half lives.

Clonazepam is a long acting benzo as it's anti-anxiety effect's can last up to 12 hour's. It also has a rather long half life of 2 day's which is a big plus when your withdrawing from them. The longer the half life the easier to get off it. Lorazepam for instance is a short acting benzo so you would have a harder time getting off that then clonazepam.

I wouldnt call benzos like clonazepam addicting as such because they don't have any real euphoria to them. If you want euphoria try heroin like keith lol. Benzos cause physical dependence (worse then opiates actually) but psychological dependence is rare.


----------



## tannkgirl (May 9, 2007)

To be honost, I take Lorazepam (ativan) once in a while when I can't sleep...I find that it does help in relaxing me a bit, but ultimately when it wears off, not necessarily the next day but the day after I feel worse then ever.

My DR/DP started with Panic Attacks although generally when I'm on AD's it goes away, my last withdrawl of AD's kicked my butt, hopefully they will help stabalize me out again but I would not recommend getting addicted to Benzo's...eventually you will see yourself popping 5 pills at a time with no results except for withdrawl...take when absolutely neccessary


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

*comfortably numb*: Yeah you?re right? for some stupid reason? "Clonazepam is only approved to treat epilepsy in the UK" =S.

Looks like I?m going to be having soom fun soon then =S? lol.

Well it?s nice to hear some good point about Clonazepam for a change? fingers crossed I won?t get any serious self effects like death =P.

Thank you all your input Comfortable numb? I feel more at ease at trying this shite now =).

Time will tell, how it treats me.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Darren, are you grnuinely that unhappy or debilitated that you have to go on a med? You seem motivated and zestful enough to carry on without it.

Truely depressed people can be so bad that they are unable to speak, get out of bed, incontinent etc. As people with major anxiety disorder can have panic attacks that last hours.

I dont think you need them, in my oppinion


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

I was disappointed to hear I didn?t have epilepsy? need I say more? =S. The motivation you see me have on the forum isn?t that which I truly have. I?m some what different in the real world? I find it hard to make sense of many things because my dyslexia and dyspraxia give me a totally different type of DR/DP? I will always have a weak short-term memory? there will be no ?full? recovery for me because dyslexia it?s self gives a person a different view on the world.

I find those things hard myself? it takes me a long time to type a message/reply back and so that?s the reason they tend to be short and sweet. I?m often trying to gather my words? often.

Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

If you think your short term memory is shit now wait until you start taking the benzo's. They will totally destroy what is left of your short term memory Em.

BB


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Black Box said:


> If you think your short term memory is shit now wait until you start taking the benzo's. They will totally destroy what is left of your short term memory Em.


I'll vouch for this.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, didnt know that about klonopin.

you know what, I reckon you should just get a supply of xanax, and keep them for the occasional emergency, like for days that you cant face as well as other days. that way you wont get hooked, have the withdrawal thing and not harm your memory.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

And hopefully wipe my long term memory at the same time... then I'll start a fresh. In the end... it's good and bad. I'm gonna give it a shot... "as long as there's no long term damage from taking them" I'm comfortable with taking them.

Thanks for bringing that up though BB, I'm going to have a word with my dyslexic tutor before I take them because I might not be able to learn for a while.

Darren.



Black Box said:


> If you think your short term memory is shit now wait until you start taking the benzo's. They will totally destroy what is left of your short term memory Em.
> 
> BB


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

If I don?t try this Clonazepam I will never know. This is the main point I?m going to try them? it might just be the daddy for me.

Today I was unable to buy a bunger because I had a fear that I wouldn?t be able to pronouns "I want a cheese burger with onions? and easy on the semen" It?s such a simple thing to ask for? although was just so worried about looking like a fool (Well I would if I said "easy on the semen... which I wouldn't say any how... becaus i've got golden balls)? I went to the same cob shop I always go to? this is one reason why I want/need change.

Thank you Widescreened.



widescreened said:


> you know what, I reckon you should just get a supply of xanax, and keep them for the occasional emergency, like for days that you cant face as well as other days. that way you wont get hooked, have the withdrawal thing and not harm your memory.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Black Box said:


> If you think your short term memory is shit now wait until you start taking the benzo's. They will totally destroy what is left of your short term memory Em.
> 
> BB


 Clonazepam does not affect my memory one bit. My memory actually got better after i went on the clonazepam because my dp/dr and brain fog was so bad that i could hardly make sense of anything let alone remember it. Im on 6mg's a day of clonazepam now and my memory is still perfect.

Benzos can affect some peoples memory rather badly however as some people are sensitive to the effects of these drugs. But this effect is usually only temporary. Also some people start out on a dose that's too high for them or they up the dose too fast. That causes alot of the problems that people have with benzo memory loss.

Some benzos also cause alot more memory loss then others. Triazolam (halcion) for instance is notorious for causing horrible memory loss and thus is hardly ever prescribed over here at all. I think it was removed from the UK market permanently. Valium on the other hand generally causes very little or no memory loss unless you take too much of it or drink with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*Comfortably numb:* I agree with you and Black Box? any type of med is pretty much pandora's box in the sense it will effect different people differently. I believe I?ll be in comfortably numb?s shoes in which my memory will be improved as well? although only time will tell. I?m in no way getting excited about taking this pill? because as much as it could be a cure? it could give me hell like it has for Tigersuit. To sum it down? it?s pretty much a gamble? any type of gamble isn?t wise? although when you have DR/DP which limits what you?re able to do with your life, it?s an gamble worth taking.

Comfortably numb, I know you?re not a doctor although, are you aware what dose I should begin on? I would like some idea what dose you would believe would be too high to begin on, just in case my doctor/gp puts me on a silly high dose. Because then I would ask him to lower it.

Thanks again for being so informative CB and the rest of you. =)

Darren.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

kes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Well good luck with it mate. I'll be following suit quite shortly.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you actually started the tablets yet, Darren?

You're already planning your withdrawl...I mean, just go for it and see how it is.

Widescreened asked whether you were that debilitated: sorry to answer for you, but I think you depersonalisation is pretty bad, Darren, and I really hope the drugs work for you. And I hope therapy boosts your confidence up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

I haven?t explained the story well yet? well here?s the deal =)? I told my councillor about clonazepam and how it has helped ?some? people here and also how it?s been hell for them. He wasn?t impressed so I told him I would leave it till the end of therapy (I told him about this med about three months ago I think. And the therapy can last up to a year). So any how? two weeks a go I was angry (for some other reasons) and told him I wasn?t sure the therapy was doing me all that good? so I asked whether I could try clonazepam and again he wasn?t impress but he had a word with my GP and now he?s saying it?s worth a shot (but I still don?t believe he thinks it?s a great idea). So now I need to see my GP in order to get on clonazepam although my GP might still say no? which if he does would really piss me off? but I don?t think he will. I?m planning on getting the clonazepam next Monday (I was going to get it tomorrow) because I?m going to Green health this Wednesday because they are having a big day (I still need to make my councillor aware of this because I see him on Wednesdays as well) in which I might impress a lady called Rosy who works for the town council? so I might be able to cross a few more stepping stones towards a job which I believe my councillor would like me to do. So I?m gonna leave starting them till next week now.

I like to plan ahead and know what I?m placing myself into? and how to get out if need be.

Well how many times did I go totally blank in the face when you asked a question? remember when I didn?t get enough sleep and I was a total wreck, I could think at all? I just has this scramble in my head? it was very uncomfortable.

I do believe therapy can boost my confidence up? I know you helped my confidence a hell of a lot by pushing me gentle onto a train to meet you? I?m so glad I went for it? because now I feel at ease using trains? so thanks for that.

Meow =).


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Darren all drugs are a gamble but like any gamble it can sometimes pay off. You just have to take a chance that's all.

Clonazepam is a wonder drug for me as i had dp/dr and brain fog so bad before i went on it that i could not function at all. Now i have none of those symptoms at all and my anxiety is totally gone as well. Yet other people have very bad experiences with it so there really is no way of telling unless you try it.

It seem's like you have dp/dr just as bad or worse then i did so id definatly say atleast give it a try. The worst that can happen is that it wont work for you.

As for the dose i wouldnt start off on any more then 0.5mg's a day at first then after a few days you could take 0.5mg's twice a day. Any higher then that and you will probley run into memory problems or over sedation unless you happen to have a natural tolerance to the stuff. That's the dose i started off on and i had no problems.

When i first started taking clonazepam it actually had a kind of stimulant effect on me believe it or not. This suprised my doctor alot. I went from sleeping and laying around all day to being energetic all of a sudden. This was probley because i had derealization and brain fog so bad previous to going on clonazepam that i was just living in a total haze. Then it cleared up totally over the course of a week or so.

One weird thing was it actually took some getting used to not having dp/dr and brain fog all the time. Id had it all my life and it was especially bad before i finally gave in and tried this drug. After about 2 week's or so i got used to not living in a haze though and it was rather nice to say the least.

As for withdrawing off clonazepam i have absolutly no plans of doing that any time in the near future. Since it's working so good for my dp/dr, brain fog, anxiety and it helps my bipolar and some chronic pain that i have i don't see the point in messing with a good thing. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

90


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*comfortably numb*: And a chance I will take? I?m gonna hit da fooking jack pot paLLL!!! $$$ ? lol

Yeahhhhap. I gotta at lease try it to see how it works for me? It might allow me to see the world from a different point of view? ?re-birth?? I really ?need? to do something with my life now? I?m doing Maths and English classes which are going very well? and it would seem at the College I go to? they also do a course for making computer games? so it looks like that?s the path I?ll take =).

Right thanks for the heads up on the dose? I want to be gentle with it and not jump the gun!... lol

Yes that makes a lot of sense? it?s as if our mind are that over worked they just partly shut-down? yet the clonazepam allows them to function at the correct level and in doing so? gives us more enery? although this is just one of thousands of reactions the clonazepam could give me? only time will tell.

I bet you felt like you were walking on air with the excitement of recovery (although that wouldn?t have been an exciting thing because you had already been walking on air with DR/DP & brain fog? lol).

And I?ll be doing just that if it helps me recover: I won?t be coming off it! =)

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*Tigersuit*: I?m really sorry it didn?t work out for you Tigersuit? maybe another type of Benzodiazepines would work for you? although that?s your choice to make of course.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*Tigersuit:* Did they give you any reason to keep increasing the dose of your clonazepam when the dose you were on was working?

I don't know much about clonazepam but it seems a little irresponsible on you health care providers part to not monitor your progress more closely. It's such a shame that something which was working for you ended up making you feel so low.

*hugs tigersuit*


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

al.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Clonazepam... 
does that name make anyone else think of an army of CLONES named Pam?

off topic but I was just wondering.. I can't help it. 
Every time I see that that name that clone army goes marching through my head.. that's all.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

No, but it will now LOL :lol:

Clones named PAM. :lol:

3098


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

I've been reading it as "Clazpam" - Class-e-pam. Even though I could clearly see the "O & N"... I didn't use them while reading/saying the word. It's as if I make my own sense of things.

Unless you western people just talk funny? :mrgreen:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

eh.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> At least in a western "accent".


is that like... John Wayne? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you *Tigersuit*. I'll be able to make people aware of the med i'm going on now... because I want to warn people that I'm going to change... whether it's for the better... is another story.

I beleive "every one" has an accent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Layla said:


> is that like... John Wayne? :lol:





> "Women have the right to work wherever they want, as long as they have the dinner ready when you get home?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

I might get to see the GP this morning... if I do i'll have my magic beans to eat and cure me.all.up :mrgreen:

Till then... beddy byes...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I got an appointment at 10:50 this morning. Something tells me my GP isn't going to allow me to go on to them... now this is positive thinking for ya'll. I'm going to write a letter out because I can gather my thoughts a hell of a lot better on paper rather then speaking them out.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oooh how did it go with the Doctor Darren? I hope he was of help to you : )


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Does this answer your question:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

far?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I'm meant to me 23 although I tend to act 13 from time to time :mrgreen: . I haven't taken one yet; Doctors orders are to take one 0.5mg at night (Which made me happy because comfortably numb recommended that amount), although he wasn?t too sure what dose to give me. So in two days time I?ll see a difference in myself.

I told him about how I don?t have any ?sensation? during intercourse or 4 play and again he wasn?t too sure (If it was anxiety, I wouldn?t be able to get a erection? so it?s not that.). I might be lucky I find I have some sensation back? although it might be a while till I can test Mr banana out with soom lucky lass. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Right fookers  . I took me first one bout 30 mins ago. I'm feeling great! (placebo effect)... yay ME!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. It might be that 0.500 will be too much for me as well... although cutting them into halves and quarters is ideal (and I take it you do yourself?) =). I really believe it?s gonna be a piece of piss for me to get off them? lol time will time. 
:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Holy shite... I'm drozy at fook at the moment... I feel as if i've taken a sleeping pill... tis GOOoooddd shit this is... hah :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't believe it's had an effect so quickly... heh


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I really believe it?s gonna be a piece of piss for me to get off them? lol


LOL alright :lol: .......Glad to hear they have helped you D.

Greg.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well clonazepam is actually a pretty slow acting benzo it takes 2 hours to reach full plasma levels. But you will feel the effect's of the drug within about 30 to 45 minutes.

Clonazepam is rarely used as a sleeping pill because it doesent have much of a sedating effect in most people and because it lasts too long to be a practical sleeping pill. Due to the fact that it's effect's can last up to 12 hours or so you would still be feeling it the next morning, but some doctors due prescribe it as a sleeping pill none the less.

Alot of benzos are prescribed as sleeping pill's so maybe youve had one in the past. Temazepam is probley the most common benzo prescribed now for sleep. Valium is also prescribed for sleep even though it's not indicated as a sleep aid but it work's alright.

Nitrazepam and triazolam used to prescribed alot for sleep but triazolam is hardly prescribed at all anymore except in the US sometimes. Nitrazepam may still be prescribed from time to time as a sleep aid especially in the UK i heard it used to be pretty popular over there.

Oh Darren abit of good news for you clonazepam can sometimes make sex better for some stupid reason. I don't know why this is but it might be due to lowering of inhibitions. Clonazepam sex is pretty good i must say  . So maybe that will help some of your wang problems as well. Just don't drink on them or you will probley wake up next to some chick who you wouldnt wanna wake up next to under normal circumstances if you catch my drift lol.

Also once the drowsiness goes away you would be better off taking this stuff in the day time to get the full anti-anxiety effect. I always found that taking the entire dose at night was a waste. I started out taking the 0.5mg dose during the day but clonazepam never really made me drowsy in the first place. I have a sort of natural tolerance to just about every CNS depressant anyway so going by what i can handle isint really a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> Oh Darren abit of good news for you clonazepam can sometimes make sex better for some stupid reason. I don't know why this is but it might be due to lowering of inhibitions. Clonazepam sex is pretty good i must say . So maybe that will help some of your wang problems as well. Just don't drink on them or you will probley wake up next to some chick who you wouldnt wanna wake up next to under normal circumstances if you catch my drift lol.


PMSL :lol: :lol: Man I wish you lived in Aus, I would love to catch up. :lol:

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Good point? I felt some what piss out me head last night? Tis goooooddd sh*t :mrgreen:



Tigersuit said:


> All benzo's are pretty fast acting drugs. I mean, you feel alcohol right away, don't you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

I don?t know whether they have done me any good/bad yet? although this morning I woke up feeling very drowsy? although it didn?t worry me. The only two times I noticed anything (which could have been an placebo) was when I stood talking to this old guy and having a good convo while walking for the bus. Then while on the bus, I noticed I couldn?t ?day dream? to where I would normally have pictures (like a film) in my mind. I could how ever think with words (talk to myself)? this was good because I tend to feel disconnected when I day dream.

I went to the Croft to volunteering and had a laugh? but during the gym? My mind just fooked up like it normally does at the gym? the natural pain killer we humans have (I forget what it is called) seems to spin me out? I drank 1.5 litres of waters which is more then enough.



Im still the same person said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I really believe it?s gonna be a piece of piss for me to get off them? lol
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

*comfortably numb*: Yes it was around 35 minutes I felt ?different?.

Ah, that explains why I wake up drowsy this morning. I?ll take another one tonight at 8pm (thanks for this info mate, it really helps.)

No it turns out this is the first benzo I?ve tried, although last night it felt as if I had taken a zopiclone (Rhovane ? Canada) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zopiclone ?While it acts on the BZ? receptor and is a short-acting hypnotic agent, it is not a benzodiazepine (with which it shares a number of characteristics and effects)? interesting.

It would be great if I regained my sex drive and ?peek levels?? will I truly have the ?full? effects of the drug just after two days? If it?s effect will only last while I?m sleeping? what?s the point? (sorry for the dumb ass question? I?m feeling quite out of it at the moment).

Ah? lol seems you?ve just answered my above question (I only read so much of some one?s post so I don?t get over whelmed). So the main advatage of the drug will come when I take it in the morning (yet not feel drowsy from it)? yeah? I totally agree it seems like a waste? I?m gonna make my doc aware that I won?t see it?s effect till I?m able to use it in the morning.

Thank you very much for your long useful reply comfortably numb, you?re a good bloke and mate =).

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

I took one around an hour and a half ago and I feel fine... I don't feel drowsy at all... humm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

wOOt... was kinda hard walkin up me steps to me love making room :mrgreen: ... "GOOOD SHITTttttt!" :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Well at the moment... I just feel like myself... the same old DR/DP... although my brain fog has eased. The only thing to trigger the brain fog the other day was after a hour at the gym (I was there for two hours.)


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

klonopin made me to tired/groggy to go the gym. One of the reasons i got off it...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

*brandon*: I tend to feel tired while at the gym any how myself. It does state it causes muscle weakness.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Well I took another one a hour and a half ago... and I still feel my old self... it's as if I haven't even taken one tonight... which I know I did because it melted in my melt as I was trying to unscreaw my water bottle cap... lol.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

epam.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

At the moment... I don't know whether I?m taking sugar pills or sweets while taking Clonazepam.

I have recalled something thought. Back in the past... I took an OD of anti depressants because my girl friend at the time had me by the balls and my life was shite (like it is now... although... I'm hoping global warming makes matters more interesting)... she ended our relationship and because this one before I had my CBT... I couldn't understand or let go of her... SO I took loads of anti depressants... although I puked em back up... I wonder whether many stayed in my stomach which still caused an OD and my DR/DP? hummm.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

I was on ths for a period of 4 months , but i was also taking 4 other anti psychotic's with it.. for a total period of med's in my body was about 6 months... it was fucked man. i can't even describe it, it was like your totally high, and it shut down mental mode, but it's funny because that's how i feel now w/o med's...

did the med's do that to me long term? lol or was i like this before? i don't even know i found it extremely hard to find out exactly what the drugs were doing to me, where the drugs started and i began sort to speak. all i can say about this


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

I haven't felt this confused for a long time... my mind is overwhelmed.

Although today I felt "normal" three times for a short period of time. Seems i'm to take the ruff witht he smooth.

I could take my life with ease... although I have no reason too... just the pain and confusion is making the idea a easy one... I keep bumping into things...

I was watching people driving past while waiting for the bus home from my Maths night class (which I only stayed for 40mins cos I could get my mind around the questions.) and I saw people driving past heading off into their own lifes... leaving me behind... each one left me in my own pool of pain and confusion. I understand they do not have the abilty to see this pain or confusion... but even so... if they were able too... they wouldn't have the time to help me. I wish to exist where I do not sense any of my senses.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

I starting taking this med last Friday. The first period of no brain fog was on Tuesday while I was volunteering. This happen three times during the day.

Now today, I?ve only had one period of brain fog and that was when I was working with my dyslexic tutor in a small room with bright lights; That?s right, for most of the day I?ve been brain fog free? and my DR/DP? well I haven?t noticed it? because I need the ?day dream? state of mind to feel/notice DR/DP and that day dream state of mind is brain fog.

My advise to people who haven?t tried Clonazepam is to stop being a twat and get yourself on some, your only cure might be on meds... so just try some. This is early days for me but I feel so much better. I was flirting with this bird on the phone who was checking up my broadband service this morning, then I was chatting to a lady at the bus stop. Then I?ve been reading a dyslexic book in the college library and felt comfortable people walking past me. I must have had some anxiety in the past because now I?ve been doing so much more. I?m able to feel comfortable crossing the roads because I feel much more able to judge the speed of cars ect?

It?s a totally winner this med is?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Darren your case seem's alot like mine. I had no clue how much anxiety i had until it was gone. I had anxiety all my life except for the brief moments of relief i got from it due to various drugs so i had sort of come to regard it as a normal state of mind. It was the same thing with the dp/dr and brain fog.

When i got put on the clonazepam and my anxiety, dp/dr and brain fog all disappeared and stayed gone that was when i realized how bad i had been.

Im glad that your doing better now and i hope that you one day become dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety free. It's been about a year and a half since i went on clonazepam and im still free of all that shit.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

*comfortably numb*: Yes? I?m very surprised what I was able to do today. I?ve set up to see a career?s adviser in three weeks time to take on a full or part time course. I want to discuss which lines of work are lacking workers so it will be easier for me to get a job? I only hope I find one which I will enjoy. I walk past the job centre today and nearly walked in? although these positive effect may not last so long? hopefully they will.

It?s truly amazing how our state of minds can change just by taking chemicals; well we are chemicals when it comes down to it. I can look in the mirror and see a cheeky Darren looking back at me? that is me? I am myself now.

My DR/DP is liveable? I just can not stand the brain fog? I?m so glad it?s gone. I believe all I need now is some sincere warm love from either friends or a sexually relationship (although I do not wish to rush my next relationship).

Thank you for all your help/support and advise Comfortably Numb, you?re the gem of the site =).

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello *Tigersuit*

May I ask when you started your Clonazepam again please? It?s taken six days for me to feel this good. If you haven?t been on it for long, please go with the flow for now =).


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[qu.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Give it more time to kick in mate. Time is your friend? allow it to pass and for the med to take it?s effect.

Ah, I?m sorry you?re going to be going through a ruff time. Wear your DR/DP mask for a little longer and all will be fine? why worry when after all? you?ll start to feel better given time.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm glad things sound so good for you Darren. How long have they said you can have the clonazepam for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you Princess. It?s about time I had a taste of ?real? life. The councellor isn?t so keen on my being on it for a long period of time himself. Yet I spoke with my Doctor who advised (due to research) to also use an anti-depressants along side the clonazepam. I then told him that If I have any ill effects, we wouldn?t know whether it was the clonazepam or the anti depressant. And so I went on the clonazepam on it?s own. I might try a anti depressant along side it in a few weeks time. He?s even said that it would be a wise ideal to ease me off it in the future to see whether I can be DR/DP & brain fog free with out it which I agree is a good idea. Although if all the negative crap comes back with out it? I?ll ask to be on it long-term.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

I?ve had one of the best days in my life today. I went to the place I volunteer and was really helpful and functional. I helped in the caf? and tidied the garden up really well. One of the staff members called Ian was really pleased and impressed with the work I had done; it felt good to have been so helpful. He even told me how fed up he is with ?matters? which was nice (as it means I?ve gained his trust) as I was able to cheer him up well.

Then at the gym I was pulling such heavy weight? I have no idea where my strength has come from; due to this I?ve sorted a planner out with the instructor for a whole body building work out scheme. I?ve changed my diet? I?ve really started to live a life now? I feel human now. I look in the mirror and see one good looking chat which is myself? ?me?. My hands are mine?.it?s all good? although I feel like my old self while typing this out on the computer? I feel ?zoned out?? So I?m gonna come off now.

Catch ya later.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you darren for saying such nice things about me. It does cheer me up to know that i actually played a part in helping someone actually improve their life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

You're more then welcome. I can't thank you enough for your advice... and for the effect you put in to giving other members advice as well. You really are the gem of the site.

All we need now is for other members to give this med a shot and see whether they benefit from it as well. If they choose not too, that is fair enough... although if their only cure is by meds... they are wasting their time "believing" in other matters e.g "They are "higher" beings"

Maybe "some of them" wish to carry on believing they are god/special... if they want a false ego/mask... so be it.

P.S: I?m not quoting any member, so don?t bother asking for a quote.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Maybe "some of them" wish to carry on believing they are god/special... if they want a false ego/mask... so be it.


 If someone believes they are god or that they are a higher power they more then likely have much bigger problems then dp/dr lol. I doubt clonazepam would help them a whole lot. Something along the lines of seroquel or zyprexa would be more appropriate in that situation.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Its great to hear you are feeling so good Darren.
It always makes me feel good to hear that someone else is feeling good also.
Did that make sense? :?

3098


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

I totally agree with you. I brought that up because it would seem as if some of the members believe they are higher beings? lol. Seroquel or zyprexa? Humm? no? how about a knock around their fooking head to allow some sense to enter in? lol.

What are Seroquel and Zyprexa if you don?t mind me asking please?



comfortably numb said:


> If someone believes they are god or that they are a higher power they more then likely have much bigger problems then dp/dr lol. I doubt clonazepam would help them a whole lot. Something along the lines of seroquel or zyprexa would be more appropriate in that situation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Aww thank you )))Happy happy gay gay huggles((( 

How are you coming along with your own DR/DP?

Darren.



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Its great to hear you are feeling so good Darren.
> It always makes me feel good to hear that someone else is feeling good also.
> Did that make sense? :?
> 
> 3098


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I totally agree with you. I brought that up because it would seem as if some of the members believe they are higher beings? lol.


Who are you talking about? I havent noticed that with people here

Just because people dont believe in taking meds ot doesnt mean that they think that they are higher beings, everybody has to find their own way and trust their own judgement of what is going to help them


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

As I?ve said before hand. I?m not about to quote ?any one?? I?m not going to point my finger out towards any one? because that would be unfair and start an argument which might have already started now any how.

Yes it does! ?Everyone who doesn?t believe in taking meds believes they are higher beings or gods?? :roll: ? Of course they don?t! I used quote ?each to their own? often because I know ?every one? is different. You?ve only gone and stated common sense which I already knew (every one is different). I said ?some? members? not ?all? members. And I didn?t state for one moment that every one whom disagrees with meds are ?higher beings?.

I'm mad because I fellow what some of these members where saying... only to find it to have been a waste of my "life/time". I've taken a med which has helped me so so much... more then believing we're special because we have DR/DP... we're not "special"... we're scared out of our bodies and minds. I'm just as important as every one else and every one else is on my same level.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Darren..  .

Sounds like you're really moving forwards!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes I am... althogt today... I "should" have gone to the place I volunteer at. Because I haven't... I don't feel all that great.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

The good place or the not-so-good place?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

The good.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, why didn't you go then? Can you not go late or is it shut now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

My body was tired from the gym yesterday. No it is shut.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh dear


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

I?ve had another great time at the gym today. I was on the bike for 40mins and managed 9 and ? miles, which helped towards this heart charity thingy thing. I was there for two hours and got so much done due to having so much energy?

Ever since taking this new med? my life has changed for the better. *No brain fog* and my DR comes and goes? although I still have full on DP? but I believe only therapy can help that.

Meds are only meant for some people? and they were meant for me. =)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Get out on your bike if the brain fog is cleared. There's nothing like cycling in the open air!

But go you! Raising money for charity must be a good incentive to keep going.

I'm glad you're sounding so well. x


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

I had a though bout gettin out on the good old "Diamond back" (make of bike) ... I used to ride that baby all the time... I loveeeeee riding :wink: .

I used to love the speed? and I will again soon? =D.

I just don?t like dipping in and out of the wet mud? =(.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Mud is the best bit, I love getting all messy! Although I must admit I haven't been out since my holiday. All the beer made me lazy I think.

Got to resume my health-kick, I'm sure it does me good...

Go get dirty Darren, 'tis FUN.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah fook it... I'm gonna go down into that clay pit where I took my bitch for a walk.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good on you. I'm going to go for a long ride when I get home too.

Gotten so lazy :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

I only got three hours of sleep last night... I just seem to be so fookin hyper now... I feel like E.Honda during cocaine intoxication:










I?m seriously looking towards returning back to work? this is how much the meds have helped me. I feel able to ?take care of myself?. It just so happens that a guy from ?Remploy?



> ?Remploy is the market leading expert in the provision of specialist employment services for disabled people and those who face complex barriers to employment. Our comprehensive range of services enable disabled people, people with a health condition and others to make the most of their skills and abilities, to gain or retain sustainable employment. Our unique approach and unrivalled relationships with employers and Jobcentre Plus, helped over 5000 disabled people to gain employment with mainstream employers last year.?


Whom I saw around two years again is now volunteering at the place I volunteer as well. ?Talk about fate?. So I?m going to have a word with him? Although I?m not going to do a ?simple job? unless it?s part time while I study at college. I?m looking into a course for making computer games. *nods*. =).


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I often wonder if I'm the only person that sees the comical element to the name 'Remploy', I doubt it. And I don't mean to be offensive. It's just funny :lol:

If you're going to get a job it may as well be doing something that you really enjoy *nods back*. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

I only got three hours of sleep last night... I just seem to be so fookin hyper now... I feel like E.Honda during cocaine intoxication:










I?m seriously looking towards returning back to work? this is how much the meds have helped me. I feel able to ?take care of myself?. It just so happens that a guy from ?Remploy?



> ?Remploy is the market leading expert in the provision of specialist employment services for disabled people and those who face complex barriers to employment. Our comprehensive range of services enable disabled people, people with a health condition and others to make the most of their skills and abilities, to gain or retain sustainable employment. Our unique approach and unrivalled relationships with employers and Jobcentre Plus, helped over 5000 disabled people to gain employment with mainstream employers last year.?


Whom I saw around two years again is now volunteering at the place I volunteer as well. ?Talk about fate?. So I?m going to have a word with him? Although I?m not going to do a ?simple job? unless it?s part time while I study at college. I?m looking into a course for making computer games. *nods*. =).


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well... if we're playing that game... 

I often wonder if I'm the only person that sees the comical element to the name 'Remploy', I doubt it. And I don't mean to be offensive. It's just funny

If you're going to get a job it may as well be doing something that you really enjoy *nods back*. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you taking the piss outta a service for disabled people? :evil: *Nibbles your ear*... NOT Funny! *Tickles your hips*... (Is that your tickle spot? =P)

Yeah... I enjoy playing comp games... :roll: :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it for disabled people?! :shock: oops

That'd probably explain the name. I told you all, I'm simple.

*big sorry*


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey D.
Do you really think the Clonazepam is working for you?

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

*suz*: *Folds arms*... Damn right it is... and you just totally took the piss outta it! 

Humm... I'm not sure sorry is enought this time round...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Greg.

I know it is. It's ended the brain fog and DR. I still have my DP... although I need to sort myself out with a long term girl friend to sort that out due to me needing to be loved and all... (happy happy gay gay ect).

It can't be a placebo effect... if it were.... fook me (if you're a female and read the fook me part... please do  )


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

So things seem 'real' to you now? This is my major problem at the moment, I don't seem to be dp'd much at all right now, I have all the right emotions etc.

I just can't connect to my surroundings, and I feel very 'out of body'. It's driving me so crazy.

Has the clonazepam helped you to see things 'more clearly'? (for want of a better word)


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it that obvious


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Every seems real to me... because I feel in the "now"... I felt as if I were a few milliseconds behind in time before hand... and so I felt everything was just a simple dream... and dreams are real (unless you have a wet one... then you have to clean the mess... although due to my angelic mind; I?ve never had one :mrgreen

It has really helped me so much. Although I don't know whether my DR/DP and brain fog was either due to inhaling lighter fluid or anxiety.

I?m in the ?now?? I?ve loads of energy? I want to have fun?. And the need to know why I exist can wait till after I?ve died? I?ll gain the answer then? so quit trying to get the answer so soon! Live you life and find your answer/s in death.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Also have kinky sex with me "because you're worth it" :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! Inspirational of you dear!

It's so good to hear you speaking so positively. I have my first 'appointment' a week tomorrow, I hope I come out of it sounding like you do right now


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

?Ah?

I had a bath early and clicked that I felt unreal once again? It seems as if my DP triggered my DR? because I noticed I while waving my legs back and forth (to get the hot water to move around) that my legs looked and felt weird? then my surrounding felt weird.

?Then?

I do a splendid idea which is? to go out on my bike (I?ve only had three hours sleep)? so I manage to get my bike out the shed? I pump the tires up ? then I?m off. I feel very ?out of it?? the old feeling I had when I was younger came back? but loads of things happened which I wished hadn?t: first thing? loads of people are out side my house and once is just about to drive away?. So due to my gears fooking up and feel a little daft? but then carry on? I get to the post box and post the games I rented? then loads of kids come round the corner? and I feel stupid just sat there on the bike? so I get off? but this builder dude just walks beside me so I kink my leg over and feel even more daft?. (by this time I?m feeling really ?out of it?) so then I try to walk past the kids (I don?t go on the road just yet? it?s a crappy road where I live) but then my peddle gets stuck in the phone box? and so I feel even more daft? but then while walking pass these kids (bout 15 of them) one of them smiles and says hello? so I smile back and says hello back to him. Then all those times I felt daft don?t matter because this is the first time in years I?ve been on a bike so fook it.

I managed to get in 24th gear at high speed and no fear down a hill then into a field which turns out to be wet and ?muddy? ( =*( )? I got covered in mud? lol.. but I didn?t care? ?on wares for more speed?? It was a good 40 mins? although I shouldn?t have gone out while only having 3 hours of sleep.

?Meow?.

Hopefully I?ll feel ?normal? once again tomoz. =).


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

What appointment is this for? what are you gonna do/get? =)

I hope you get sorted as well.



suz said:


> it's so good to hear you speaking so positively. I have my first 'appointment' a week tomorrow, I hope I come out of it sounding like you do right now


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you Tigersuit.

Are you on anything other then Clonazepam?



Tigersuit said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well Darren.
> 
> Frankly, I don't know what to do anymore. I started training yesterday for work, and I couldn't follow anyone for more than a few sentences at a time. let alone retain ANY information.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ty.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's my first 'therapy' appointment. I still haven't seen anyone yet! Boo!

Glad to hear you opted for the 'fook what other people think' mentality during your bike ride. I find that once I've done one stupid thing it's guaranteed to keep getting worse for me; unless I choose not to care, hehe.

Muddy is fun, I want to get muddy too!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Trazodone for depression, and anxiety.


The Doctor was going to pull me on an anti depressant as well. Although I told him I would prefer it if I only went on the Clonazepam incase I have any bad effects... because then I would know for sure it's the Clonazepam and not the anti depressant. You might want to try it on it's own? Your choice mate.

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

*Suz*: Well I hope it's more suitable for you. Just tell them how insecure you are about being "abandoned"... because I believe that needs work.

Well yeah... I mean... they don't know me... so who gives a fook?

I have no idea how I'm gonna go about driving a car thought... I was "all over the place" during my bike ride... lol. But I was really tired... soo... :roll:

Yeah I like getting down and dirty too... although I prefer clay =).


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

m


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Sucks doesn't it?

My brain fog and DR returned today... although around 2pm my brain fog went away... yet my DR stayed.... but now i'm my old normal wanna die self at the moment... the amount of times i've thought about slitting my throat today are countless.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*hugs Darren*


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I am now on 0.5mg twice a day.
> 
> Why am I still anxious?


Well if the anxiety stems from emotional issues no amount of medication is going to dissolve your anxiousness. I read a book title the other day "Feeling s Buried Alive Never Die". It is so true. They'll come back and bite you in your ass 10 times stronger.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you. ))) Hugz back (((



suz said:


> *hugs Darren*


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

I felt better while round at my mates... I had a right laugh watching them get stoned. everything seemed some what real once again.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

That's good : ) It's all progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Kinda pointless thought... can I not just die now?... It would kinda save time... *Shrugs*


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh dear. Please don't think that way 

Now that you know that the clonazepam is helping you; why don't you try and anti-depressant too?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Choices which root off and towards other choices... ifs and buts... should I shouldn't I.... all ends when your heart ends.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I know where you're coming from, I've been thinking this way myself last week, but I'm trying not to.

I don't know how to help you right now Darren :?


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Just look at suz's Avatar, that will cheer you up, it cheered me up. :lol:

Jasmin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> *Klonopin: Indications & Dosage*
> 
> Panic Disorder
> Klonopin is indicated for the treatment of panic disorder, with or without agoraphobia, as defined in DSM-IV. Panic disorder is characterized by the occurrence of unexpected panic attacks and associated concern about having additional attacks, worry about the implications or consequences of the attacks, and/or a significant change in behavior related to the attacks.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

I had a taste of reality... only for it to have fizzed away once again... and now it would seem increasing my med might not help me gain my reality back again.

I need to know "why" it helped me... Is it that I'm scared of "life" it's self... and I panic with out knowing it... or did it ease an disorder I do not know I have... such as a seizure disorder...

Either way... "I AM NOT" willing to live my life within my mind... it is not enough for me to live a dream.... I want to live within reality and function as a human... not a machine... my mind has no right to place me under siege?

I?m unable to sync up to my automatic responses once again? It has me by the strings of past? I?m always milliseconds behind on ?myself?.

I want/need the present? who?d want to live in the near past?

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

suz said:


> I don't know how to help you right now Darren :?


*looks at your post counts* "Posts: 1337"... lol "Leet!"... : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

silly sausage


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Wowly shit? I woke up at 4:30am after having one hell of a blow job from this foxy lady while this ?other lady? was doing ?other things?? (this was a ?dream?? :mrgreen: ) I know it?s ?too much info? although the sensation I gain during this ?dream? was over whelming? It felt as if this sensation was the type I should be feeling during normal sex (I normally just feel totally numb). Any how? I then noticed that even though I was tired and confused? I had no brain fog? although I was still DR/DPed due to being some what tired? yet my energy levels seem a little increased. I took my Clonazepam at 10pm and woke up 6 and a half hours later feeling it?s positive effects, this must mean I need to start taking it in the morning. I might also mean that while under the Clonazepam?s positive effects? I might be able to have a normal sex life... any female volunteers?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

I sure woke up with one of these... teehee 



suz said:


> silly sausage


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

:?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe I've something other then DR/DP and brain fog? I mean... the girls I've had sex with have really turned me on in the past because they were sexy... so... I don't know... I guess we're all different!

Although I totally enjoyed the "fourplay"


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Oupies? I forgot to take me pill? although I?ve just taken it (four hours late).

I?ve had another day I though I wouldn?t have? I?ve been hyper once again which now I see relates to Steve?s thread ?Mania??. I?ve had so much energy today at Green health. We?ve been cletting (< How the hell do you spell this word? lol) wood from the French pole lathe (which we used to use a lot before Tony (Staff member) left) in order to saw then chop into pieces of wood ready to be made into coal (it?s as cool as it sounds... or might I say "hot")? and hopefully this coal with be used for the forged we?re building in the future. So any how? I?ve been getting large pieces of tree trugs and throwing them like were are paper? I stocked the forge up (it?s half built) then sawed the wood into pieces? it only needs to be chopped up now.

I had an excellent day? And I even managed to get ten books for my niece which were priced at ?5.99 each for ?10 the lot? =). I can?t wait to see her face when I give her them? aw.


----------

